# Preparing for a conformation show



## qbchottu

I'll be handling Whiskey and Wiva at a show coming up this weekend. I've been to shows, and do ring training with them, but this will be my first time actually calling and presenting a dog during at a show. What tips do you conformation veterans have for me? What do you wish you had known before your first show? Any tips regarding grooming, feeding the morning of the show, and show etiquette would be much appreciated. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## robinhuerta

Ok...*don't *bathe the dog the day before the show.....if possible.
*don't* feed the morning of the show......*do* give them electrolytes (like Pedialyte or a canine sport drink).....*do* bring them a small (easily digestible meal) for AFTER showing, when they have relaxed & some time has passed.
*do* bring a pin brush & rake with....*do* bring a bottle with conditioning spray.

_And MOST IMPORTANT of all..........*DO *listen to your handler (for directions).....and *DON'T* become too nervous......*DO ..HAVE A FUN TIME!*_


----------



## Xeph

Robin, how come you don't bathe a dog before an SV style show?


----------



## Smithie86

Hair coming out. Would do same in AKC ring show.

Running shoes with some grip. Check weather and dress in layers. Work with handler on when they signal to call you.


----------



## robinhuerta

The coat should have natural oils...and bathing right before a show takes some of the oils out of the coat. The coat doesn't lay right when it's freshly washed.
SV judges don't want to see German Shepherds, groomed with "poofy, fluffy coats"....like many have in the AKC ring. 
A German Shepherds coat should be coarse, and lay flat.


----------



## qbchottu

Thank you so much Robin! Exactly what I needed!

Whiskey is pretty set in terms of grooming. I am obsessive about his grooming. I make sure he glows so he's pretty nicely set for the show already. Wiva used to be a kennel dog till 2 weeks ago. It's her first time in a house so she's not potty trained fully...which means accidents in the crate which means a stinky girl. She's the one I am worried about keeping clean after I groom her. She's got a very plush coat as well so I know I can't bathe her the day before. She would look like a big puff ball.  I just started her on salmon oil and Olewo so I'm hoping her coat looks tiptop by show time. 

I wasn't planning on feeding the day of the show because I am paranoid about them pooping in the ring. But some people were saying that I should feed them because they would have low energy. Glad to see the tip about an electrolyte drink. I'll use that for sure. With these chow hounds, I am sure the lack of breakfast will make them pull hard and work well. 

I'm a runner so I'm all set on the shoes and clothes 
And the handler will be a friend from training so we're used to working together so I think that will go smoothly. 

I'm considering not washing Whisk at all... His coat looks perfect right now. His last bath was a couple weeks ago. But then again, I might just wash him tomorrow to be sure... I think I'll wash Wiva tomorrow and hope she doesn't have any major accidents before the show *fingers crossed*

I'm so nervous! I hope the dogs don't pick up on that...I swear Whiskey is a mind reader and reacts to my emotions so easily... He'll be in the 9-12 month senior puppy class which is funny considering his first birthday is on Dec 20 so I'm pretty sure he'll be the most senior _senior _puppy LOL! 


What conditioning spray would you recommend Robin?


----------



## VTcoach

Don't forget to clean their teeth, cut their nails, (basic cleanup) and you should use a thin leather show lead (approx 8') and show collar too.


----------



## qbchottu

They chew RMBs regularly so they don't need teeth cleaning and nails look good (we run on pavement). Lead/collar set from training. Thanks


----------



## robinhuerta

We like to use many of the horse products.....
One of Carlos's favorites is.....*EQyss Premier Cream Rinse, Conditioner Detangler.*
Put in spray bottle (aprox 1/4 of bottle product, add warm water & shake).
We spray everytime we groom them.


Farm & Fleet carries the product....I'm sure you could probably find it at feed stores too.


----------



## qbchottu

Thank you! I don't remember seeing Eqyss, but hopefully I can find something similar at the pet store.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

I can't get over how much Whiskey looks like Ivan!!! What a big, handsome boy he is becoming!

It's great to see that you are showing him...good luck!


----------



## horsegirl

If I bathe before a show I never never use conditioner on a gsd coat. I do not feed the morning of , my dogs have plenty of energy. I always take mine on a nice long run before a show , mine tend to move smoother when they do not have all of that pent up energy. I bring a favorite toy , sometimes it is a wait before your class, and I keep my dogs happy having thier toy to goof around with. Bait... liver or hotdogs or? not sure if the show you are going to alows for baiting dogs. I like the fur save collars , depending on how my dogs are feeling that particular day , I can leave it on choke or hook it so it doesn't. a nice long leather lead , not too thick. I drummel my dogs toenails , nothing to me looks worse than a groomed dog with long nails. It however is not as big of a deal if you are showing in the grass. be careful when gaiting , it can get slippery. remember to stay on the oposite side of the judge from your dog .. have fun!!! and dont forget your number when going into the class.


----------



## qbchottu

Hillary_Plog said:


> I can't get over how much Whiskey looks like Ivan!!! What a big, handsome boy he is becoming!
> 
> It's great to see that you are showing him...good luck!


Thank you Hilary! He's everything I dreamed of. I love him to bits. I truly believe he is my once in a lifetime dog. I've never meshed as well with a dog before :wub:

horsegirl: I will keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## robinhuerta

Aish........you have no idea how *happy *I am to have you feel that way!!
Ivan & Cuervo produced very nice puppies for us.....by owning their mothers & grandmothers, we are able to *live* the genetics that produced them.

We wish you *the world* with him!


----------



## qbchottu

Thank you Robin! People tell me it's premature to consider him my "heart dog" since he's still so young, but I truly feel that he is. He _knows_ what I'll do before I do. Even walking through the house is an example. Every other dog will bump into me, trip me or lose me as I change direction. Whiskey moves with me like my shadow. I don't even have to give him corrections. The second my blood starts boiling, he picks up on it. If I see him doing something I don't want him to, I put on a stern expression, he stops his behavior, drops his head and goes to his bed. He is so empathetic also. He has comforted crying friends and upset dogs without any sort of prompting. He will just go lie next to them and put his head near them. When I first got Wiva, she was crated because she fought with Puddi. During the night, she would cry a lot. Whiskey would sleep next to her crate all night and she was able to calm down enough to sleep also. He has a very calming presence. I think he's make a fantastic therapy dog one day.


----------



## marshies

qbchottu said:


> Thank you Robin! People tell me it's premature to consider him my "heart dog" since he's still so young, but I truly feel that he is. He _knows_ what I'll do before I do. Even walking through the house is an example. Every other dog will bump into me, trip me or lose me as I change direction. Whiskey moves with me like my shadow. I don't even have to give him corrections. The second my blood starts boiling, he picks up on it. If I see him doing something I don't want him to, I put on a stern expression, he stops his behavior, drops his head and goes to his bed. He is so empathetic also. He has comforted crying friends and upset dogs without any sort of prompting. He will just go lie next to them and put his head near them. When I first got Wiva, she was crated because she fought with Puddi. During the night, she would cry a lot. Whiskey would sleep next to her crate all night and she was able to calm down enough to sleep also. He has a very calming presence. I think he's make a fantastic therapy dog one day.


He sounds like such a sweet and good dog. Wish you the best at show with him.


----------

